# NZXT Sentry 2



## huntertech (1. Oktober 2009)

Würde zu der Lüftersteuerung eigentlich nur gerne wissen, ob die Temperatursensoren bloß für den Alarmton sind oder man auch einstellen kann, dass die Steuerung bei Temperatur X den Lüfter Y auf Drehzahl Z anlegt, also Temperatur, Lüfter und Fühler alle zusammenhängen kann.

Achso, wie befestigt man die sensoren überhaupt? Sollen die auf die Rückseite d. Mainboards, also da wo die Leiterbahnen der CPU zusammenlaufen oder wo soll man die anbringen? Und dann einfach mit Tesa-Band draufkleben oder wie?


----------



## Selene (1. Oktober 2009)

ist zwar nicht genau die selbe, dürfte aber auch nicht groß anders sein:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/68326-usertest-nzxt-sentry-lx.html


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. Oktober 2009)

Die Sensoren kannste fest machen wo du willst. Stecken oder kleben, wies gerade passt. Meine habe ich an die Lüfter bzw nach die Lüfter geklebt.

Und wenn die Alarm Temperatur an einem Sensor erreicht wird, die du vorher festlegen kannst, fährt der jeweilige Lüfter auf 100%.


----------



## huntertech (2. Oktober 2009)

Also kann man quasi nicht einstellen, dass z.B. bei 50° 30% Drehzahl anliegen soll, bei 60° 40%, bei 70° 80%, ...

Also dass man das genauer einstellen kann?

Und was bringt der Auto-Modus?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (2. Oktober 2009)

Ne geht nicht, Auto ist bei mir auf 100%. Ob das überall so ist ka. Hab mich da nicht reingelesen.


----------

